# More Ratting with the Alambre Resortera



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job! Yech, you did the world a favor.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You are awesome!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate rats!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting nico!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, a lovely account ... and a good shot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a rat? it loks like a lil mouse compared to the puppy sized rats im used to seeing and shooting at.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

fantastic shooting, and great story! I've found a few wire hangers, going to make myself one of these soon once I get some other work out of the way


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That slingshot has many kills! I love that slingshot.


----------

